# looking for 2" upper bearing



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello, I'm purchasing a 2" core box bit and need a bearing to go over it. I've looked at all the places online and can't find a 2" bearing. Does anybody here know where I could find one? It is for 1/2" shank. Can a bearing for another purpose be adapted to fit the shank as long as it's 1/2" ID? 
Thank You.
-Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Yep ,a totally enclosed bearing will work but you will need a lock ring from a ACE hardware store, they just may have the bearing as well..that's a common size for motors..

=======



didgeridan said:


> Hello, I'm purchasing a 2" core box bit and need a bearing to go over it. I've looked at all the places online and can't find a 2" bearing. Does anybody here know where I could find one? It is for 1/2" shank. Can a bearing for another purpose be adapted to fit the shank as long as it's 1/2" ID?
> Thank You.
> -Dan


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Dan.


----------



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you. I found a place with 2" OD by 3/4" ID shaper bearings and they can put a flange on the inside to bring it to 1/2" ID. The only thing is the thickness would be about 5/8". I'm wondering if that is too thick, when combined with a stop collar, to fit on the top of the bit and still have enough shank left to go into the router.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Dig around on this web site they should have one that will work..
or let them find it for you with a quick phone call 

May I ask why you need the big bearing for a core bit ???? I have a 2 core bit and use it now and then.
Many ways to skin a cat..



BEARINGS from MSC Industrial Supply Co.


=====


didgeridan said:


> Thank you. I found a place with 2" OD by 3/4" ID shaper bearings and they can put a flange on the inside to bring it to 1/2" ID. The only thing is the thickness would be about 5/8". I'm wondering if that is too thick, when combined with a stop collar, to fit on the top of the bit and still have enough shank left to go into the router.


----------



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try that website. 


"May I ask why you need the big bearing for a core bit ???? "

I'm going to use core bits in didgeridoo-making. A didgeridoo is an Aboriginal instrument from Northern Australia, and is basically a hollowed out log. They come in many lenghts, but tend to average 4 to 6 feet. To make them means basically cutting a log lengthwise through the bandsaw, then hollowing out the two halves and gluing them back together. Typically, there is no attempt to be exact in terms of how much wood to carve out--every one has a unique sound because the interior dimensions are always a little different. I've made quite a few pretty quickly using an angle grinder with a Kutzall carving disc and a Lancelot disc. But I've gotten into making didgeridoos that must be carved according to precise dimensions that have been arrived at by acoustic-modeling software. For this, using the angle grinder is extremely tedious, as I must cut and measure, cut and measure repeatedly, and sometimes very easily carve out too much wood. 
Any advice for how to do this with a router would be appreciated. I can tell you my ideas so far, if you're interested and maybe have some input.
First off, I'll be using only straight logs, cut in half with a jig on the bandsaw. 
The mouthpiece of a good didgeridoo is 1 1/8" diameter, so I would use a 1 1/8 core box bit to carve out each half. There would be a bearing on top of the bit, and a board, like plywood or whatever turns out to be the right depth, on either side of the bearing , mounted onto the surface of the wood to be cut into. The board would keep the bit from straying and make it possible to carve into the wood an exact diameter. In practice, with the angle grinder, I must measure the carved out part until it is half of the total circumference. Where the diameter of the pipe needs to be 1 1/8", the boards would be 1 1/8" apart, but as the pipe gets bigger going down toward the mouthpiece, the boards would move farther apart so that, with the same bit, I can get a larger circumference. One bit should do quite a large section of the instrument. I am getting a collet extender so that I have plenty of depth as well. The diameter of the bell end of a didgeridoo can be quite large, sometimes 5 or 6 inches. I figured the two inch bit would be good for the bell end, but I'm starting to think the 1 1/2 bit I'm planning on getting will work fine since i can vary the depth considerably with an extension. Is it safe to use a big bit like this with an extension? 

I hope this makes sense. Any input would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dan, take a peep at this video clip showing how our indigenous folk out in the bush make theirs. 

YouTube - How to Make a Didgeridoo

Then do a google search on "how do they make a didgeridoo", there are heaps of answers.


----------



## FatFreddysCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Surely the way to go is to make a 2in diameter bushing and screw that to the bottom of the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

I think I would make a jig to hold the log and a add on base plate so you don't need the big bearing..

Once you rip the log on the band saw into two parts ,use the router to get the stock out of the center then glue it back up as one log...

this just quick drawing but I'm sure you will get it.. 

==========
======


----------



## didgeridan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I like the idea of a bushing screwed to the bottom of the router. That makes sense.


----------



## HotTopFade (Jul 23, 2009)

I to am in need of the same thing. I need to be able to follow a curved template for a neck joint on a bass guitar. I have done a few free hand. I end up spending hours cleaning it up though.


----------



## FatFreddysCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Trend make a 40mm collar to fit over the 20mm guide bush. They also do a 53.9mm (2-1/8 in) one for the 25.4mm (1in) guide bush and a 53.9mm one to fit the standard (in Europe) 30mm guide bush. See here for details. You don't have to use Trend guide bushes, but you can convert _any_ router to use them by buying one of Trend's sub-bases


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I often make bushings out of aluminium that press fit onto the existing bearing.A centre lathe makes the machining easy.


----------

